# Metallosis after THA requiring revision



## madgejones10 (Jun 3, 2016)

Patient with metal-on-metal THA in 2007 now with pain and documented metallosis (increased chromium and cobalt levels) with loosening as a result.  

ICD-10 code T84.030A for loosening but should I also use T56.2X4A for chromium/cobalt "toxicity"  ???

Anyone have any experience with this ??????


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 3, 2016)

If the provider documented the increase in those levels specifically then yes.


----------



## Deb Jones - CPC (Mar 2, 2017)

*(posting in case someone else is researching metallosis)*

We use ICD-10 T84.89XA for our total joint patients with metallosis as "Other specified complication of internal orthopedic prosthetic devices, implants and grafts, initial encounter".  The provider documented on our most recent knee metallosis case, "the femur had articulated and worn away completely the poly and was articulating against the baseplate" and used metallosis in his pre-/postoperative diagnoses sections.


----------



## warrenfamily103@gmail.com (Feb 11, 2021)

I am also having a hard time choosing a code for an encounter I am currently coding. We are the PCP and the documentation states Metallosis secondary to hip implant and also Failed left hip implant. I am confused on whether to use T84.091A,  other mechanical complication of left internal hip prosthesis or T84.89XA, other specified complication of internal orthopedic prosthetic devices, implants & grafts. Is there a separate code for Metallosis? I don't see it listed in the table of drugs and chemicals.


----------

